# Gps



## liwaj79 (May 20, 2008)

I bought a Magellan triton 400 it comes with a SD card and it tells me to put it in the SD slot but I can not Find it. Does anyone know where the slot is?
Thanks
Rick


P.S
I feel dumb asking somthing like this!


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Pull the batteries and look in that compartment. There shopuld be a small opening that the card will fit in just bareley . The card goes face up and pushes towards the top of the Magellan on my handheld. Hope yous does the same.

Gene


----------



## liwaj79 (May 20, 2008)

Found it, it was on the side The letters SD were written in cursive couldnt read it. Thanks for your reply


----------

